# Team Cup 2014 - wer ist dabei?



## Lubke (28. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



endlich ist der team-cup 2014 da! 

und ich wollte mal nachhören, wer alles mitmischt und wer was machen will 

hier mal die ganzen stages. diesmal hat sich massman echt ne chaotische zusammenstellung ausgedacht :

*challange #1: CPU challange*
Stage #1	CPU-Z % OC Intel	
Stage #2	CPU % OC AMD	
Stage #3	Single Core Cinebench R11.5	
Stage #4	AMD K6 3DMark2000	
Stage #5	Yonah SuperPI 1M	
Stage #6	Via SuperPI 32M	
Stage #7	Athlon XP PiFast	
Stage #8	Pentium II Cinebench 2003	
Stage #9	Raspberry PI HWBOT Prime	
Stage #10	Q6600 Wprime 1024M	

*challange #2: GPU-challange*
Stage #1	GeForce3 3DMark2001 SE	
Stage #2	AMD S939 Single Core NV8000,9000 3DM01	
Stage #3	3DMark Fire Strike GTX 780 Ti	
Stage #4	GT 610 Cloud Gate	
Stage #5	Kabini Catzilla 576P	
Stage #6	S3 3DMark03	
Stage #7	2x Radeon R7 240 3DMark11 Performance	
Stage #8	Aquamark3 AGP	
Stage #9	Catzilla 720P GTX 580	
Stage #10	Heaven DX11 PCI

*challange #3: MEM challange*
Stage #1	DDR3 Memory Frequency	
Stage #2	DDR Memory Frequency	
Stage #3	Sandy Bridge Memory Frequency	
Stage #4	S462 Memory Frequency	
Stage #5	32GB Memory Frequency

*challange #4: Misc challange*
Stage #1	Nvidia 780i,790i Reference Frequency	
Stage #2	AMD K8 Reference Frequency	
Stage #3	Snapdragon 800 HWBOT Prime	
Stage #4	Tegra 4 HWBOT Prime	
Stage #5	Realbench V2

Link: HWBOT Team Cup 2014 Announced - 30 Stages, from June 1st Until August 31st


----------



## Lippokratis (28. Mai 2014)

kurze Frage. Ist es nicht besser, wenn du den Thread im Forum deines Teams aufmachst? Oder willst du wechseln? Wundere mich nur etwas


----------



## der8auer (28. Mai 2014)

Das habe ich mich auch gerade gefragt


----------



## Lubke (28. Mai 2014)

> Ist es nicht besser, wenn du den Thread im Forum deines Teams aufmachst?



da hab ich ihn sogar zu allererst aufgemacht 

aber für mehr action rühre ich halt auch hier und bei tpc die werbetrommel 

macht halt mehr spass wenn möglichst viele mitmischen 

hoffe das is ok für euch?


----------

